# Sear Craftsman Edger stops running



## KenMitchell (May 18, 2011)

I have a Sears Craftsman edger. It was running fine the last time I used it a couple of weeks ago. Now when I crank it, it will run for a second or two and then die. It has a primer bulb on the side of the carb. As long as I pump the primer bulb it will continue to run, but when I stop, the engine dies. I have taken the carb off and cleaned it, but it still does the same thing. Any ideas as to what is causing this?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Ken,it would help us help you,if you post type of engine on the edger.I will take a wild guess and say it is a Briggs 3 or 4 hp."IF" it is a small Briggs,this link may help with your problem.The diaphragm on these carbs dry out and shrivel with age and Ethanol in the gas.Let us know the engine you have for more replies from the more knowledgeable people.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-prime_carb.asp


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

KenMitchell said:


> I have a Sears Craftsman edger. It was running fine the last time I used it a couple of weeks ago. Now when I crank it, it will run for a second or two and then die. It has a primer bulb on the side of the carb. As long as I pump the primer bulb it will continue to run, but when I stop, the engine dies. I have taken the carb off and cleaned it, but it still does the same thing. Any ideas as to what is causing this?


The fuel lines are bad, the engine cannot draw enough fuel by itself, a line is cracked and is drawing air instead of fuel. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry grunt, didn't realize you were posting, I was thinking it was a weedeater type. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## KenMitchell (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in responding. The edger is a Craftsman model 536.797542. Then engine model number is 143.953007 and carb part number is 632589.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The bowl nut is the main jet and the low speed port is probably clogged, it is tiny and almost invisible, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean it, refer to the pic below, it is the hole near the top. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The Sears model #143.953007,cross references to a Tecumseh 3 hp model #H30-35459.The air filter looks like it should be changed.Hereis a link to the service manual for your engine.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

In the photo geo posted, that little hole at the top is usually the problem. It is tiny and does not take much to block it. Also should change the air filter.


----------

